# Spiral Conch Shell



## RRoe (Jun 23, 2020)

Wooden Spiral Conch shell. Made of Pine 2×4 About 9 inches long and 4 inches in diameter. Pattern from Steve Garrison. Scroll sawed along with a lot of carving and sanding. Finish is Gloss Lacquer. Base it sits on is called Coquina and is found on many beaches along the Florida Coast.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Wow. I'm on my phone and when I saw the picture I thought, "ok, so wheres the wood one?"


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

That is beautiful. 
Great job.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Beautiful. How much different is it to make from the regular scroll saw shell? Looks like a lot of sanding needed, which is the one thing I hate about making shells (and why I haven't made more than just a few).

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## RRoe (Jun 23, 2020)

Brad…...sanding and carving are something to deal with when making these shells, but with the great availability of more modern tools the job is not all that bad. No HS steel burrs were used on this, but instead I opted to use burrs such as the Kutzall burr which can form wood fast. Sanders even have an advantage in such great working sanding tools found in the Guinevere lineup. Their inflatable bulb sanders are tops for removing wood quickly and leaving a nice finish. Flap sanders and pad sanders were also used. With an arsenal of great sanding products the job was very tolerable and in fact enjoyable. Working on another made with European Baltic Birch Plywood to hopefully get a different look.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

awesome job, Bob !!
I have seen a lot of Steve Garrison's work and he is a very talented craftsman.
your project, however, is a bit different with more realistic shape and color patterns
and is very natural looking.
the ones he makes with different colored woods does not strike my fancy at all
with the exception of the Nautilus shells. the different wood types there give the
shells a completely natural look.
hope to see more of your projects in the future !!
(add them to your "projects" page).

and a hearty welcome to the forum

.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Outstanding!!


----------

